# Best Biking Quotes



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Talking to one of my buddies at work and he reminded me that I once told him "The most expensive bike in the work is still cheaper than the cheapest by-pass surgery in the world." when he was crying over the price of his first bike (Navigator 100). He's now in shape, riding an Ultegra equipped Madone and knocking off about 3K/year on-road.

So here's the question, what's your best cycling quote?


----------



## norton55 (Oct 5, 2005)

Stand and deliver.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

It never gets easier, you just get faster.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

"If nobody crashed, it wasn't a good ride."
(Mountain bikes only).

For the roadies:
"If you brake, you lose."
Mario Cipollini.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

It's all downhill from here!


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

"Shut up legs!" - Jens Voigt


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

"Whatever happens, don't fight the mountain" - Ben Stiller


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

"It's a mountain bike, get over it. "
- Kaolin Cummens 

Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Pedal faster. Not harder.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

Somthing I like to throw at my ride buds when they start talking about watts and training...."Shut up and ride"


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Spin to win!


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

It's actually steeper than it looks in the video...


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm not the next Greg Lemond. I'm the first Lance Armstrong...


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Thread post... "Why do you ride rigid SS?"


Reply... "Because I can."


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Keski said:


> I'm not the next Greg Lemond. I'm the first Lance Armstrong...


That didn't quite end the way it was supposed to did it?


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

"Hit that sh!t"
"It's easy,It's just a controlled skid"
"You can do it,suspension will soak that sh!t up"
Bandolero quotes.
RCC


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mud adds character.

"Okay, when you go down this steep rocky road next to a cliff, there is one thing to NOT do"
"What"
"Use your brakes."
"Why"
"Because braking means death."


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

"Master says faster."
A dominatrix decal that came with my Bianchi.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

"The secret to mountain biking is pretty simple. The slower you go, the more likely it is you'll crash." - Julie Furtado.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

"This sucks" - @ Mid ride
"That was awesome" - @ Ride home


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

It will be fine.


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Hold my beer and watch this.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

"Look where you want to go. Don't look where you don't want to go." - Wayne Richards circa 1994.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

"What's with these recumbent bicycles? Listen, buddy, if you wanna take a nap, lie down. If you wanna ride a bike, buy a >#*%^* bicycle." 
–- George Carlin


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

huffster said:


> "What's with these recumbent bicycles? Listen, buddy, if you wanna take a nap, lie down. If you wanna ride a bike, buy a >#*%^* bicycle."
> -- George Carlin


I agree!


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

From the other day over beers:

Me: "I'm thinking about putting those cheater brake levers on the top of my cross bike handlebars - whaddaya think?"

Buddy: "Is your dad still alive?"

Me: "Yes. Why?"

Buddy: "Well, call him and tell him he raised a pu$$y".


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

"Nice Marmot". The Dude.


----------



## saidrick (Jan 28, 2006)

"Life is like riding a bicycle, to keep your balance, you must keep movin'."

Albert Einstein.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

"I'm on my mother fukking bike!"


----------



## lazbone (Dec 15, 2013)

"One more time..."


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

huffster said:


> "What's with these recumbent bicycles? Listen, buddy, if you wanna take a nap, lie down. If you wanna ride a bike, buy a >#*%^* bicycle."
> -- George Carlin


Couple ol' chaps i know that ride them due to back and spinal issues. :x

".1 segments or die!!!! YOLOOOOOOO "
~anonymous strava user


----------



## OutLore (Aug 9, 2013)

Gravity. I fought the law, and the law won.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

this is gonna hurt. me


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

"Speed is your friend" 

"Faster! Until the thrill of speed overcomes the fear of death" Hunter S Thompson

Speed doesn't kill, a sudden lack of it does.

Those brakes will only slow you down man...

That was the last hill...

It's all downhill from here... except for the uphills

I was doing pretty good until I ran out of talent


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*This*

"Look at the penalty for failure, dude."


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

George Bush; if Dick{head} Cheney hadn't been too unhealthy to ride a bike, I'd have been a "GREAT" president!


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

Pedal Damn It


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

"The bicycle, mans noblest invention." 


my personal one, at the top of a long climb and being lectured by a guy I passed on how to shift, climbing technique, sitting down, standing up, mashing the pedals, etc.

me: "look at my derailleurs"

guy: "oh a singlespeed, never mind"


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

"dude...are you okay?"


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

*read below*


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

huffster said:


> "What's with these recumbent bicycles? Listen, buddy, if you wanna take a nap, lie down. If you wanna ride a bike, buy a >#*%^* bicycle."
> -- George Carlin


That's a good reminder to us all not to succumb to the promise of a free lunch.

I was riding last fall when a guy on a recumbent pulled up on the trail and said 
"You're going to have to get one of these sooner than later!"

"Really?" I ask, "Why's that?" He tells me "Well because you'll eventually get a bad back and sooner or later you'll want to save energy and ride more efficiently."

"Well" I replied, "I broke my back in three places in 1981, have a half-collapsed disc and a fused disc but I still like riding wheelies so I think I'll wait until I need a three-wheeler and a fat-ass seat."

He must not like three-wheelers, cause he doesn't talk to me anymore.


----------



## SwampDonkey205 (Dec 9, 2013)

Holy crap, Batman!


----------



## Seph (Jul 27, 2013)

"Bicyclists are the type of people who beat their heads against the wall just because it feels so good to stop."


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

"Dont buy upgrades, ride up grades"

Eddy Merkx


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

"Are we gonna dick around all day, or are we gonna ride?" - me


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

Riding buddy's comment after a particularly exciting downhill " I need a cigarette after that!" What made it stand out was she is quite fast & pretty hot


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Every time I see an adult on a bicycle, I no longer despair for the future of the human race.

H. G. Wells


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

twowheelfunman said:


> Riding buddy's comment after a particularly exciting downhill " I need a cigarette after that!" What made it stand out was she is quite fast & pretty hot


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

"If the ride doesn't have HAB the views probably suck."

"If you're not HAB'ing, you're just riding your bike."

At least that's what we tell ourselves when we're pushing our bikes once again....


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Mike Magnuson interview quote: "I’m getting to be a Century Rider (bikers who ride 100 miles in one day), and I still race cyclocross. I’m not as good as I used to be, and I’m not as interested, honestly, in throwing away my life to ride bikes 25 or 30 hours a week anymore."


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

When you drag ass out of bed on a cold Sunday morning to squeeze in a semi-epic with your tribe without disrupting the family flow, enjoy said ride, and return, knackered, to a warm house and your first words are, "Do I smell bacon?"


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

"It's so ugly out here. Why do we keep coming to these places?" Sarcasm when seeing beautiful scenery

"Hey, why don't you lose my number" more sarcasm when having a great time with a buddy


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Everytime my wife get a scar on her legs from pedals strikes i always say.:
" mmmmm. Sexy!"


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

"Ride Bikes, Drink Beer, Repeat" Reeb cycles ad.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

Didn't Ibis or someone used to have a label on their bikes and in their marketing material that said "Don't ride stupid or naked" or something like that?


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

"I don't want to see you crash, but if you're going to crash, I want to see it."


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

when in doubt, go faster!


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

commit, or eat ****!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

" That's going to leave a mark"
" Gravity is a harsh mistress" 
" There are no bad bike commutes, only bad clothing choices" 
" Don't bleed on the couch again" , said by my wife as a result of last 
weeks pedal fest.
" Ride, dig dirt, repeat" 
" You can't walk out now, who will hep me drink all those cold ipa's"
" Once you build a trail, it will always be yours" Like looking at new lines and cleaning drainage etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

From the World's Most Interesting Man

"I don't always Mountain Bike, but when I do I prefer downhill."


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

> Well...when I do get to a new bike. It will be a 29'r. Then I wont run over my pee pee anymore.


-Highlux


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

When I'm riding, my problems can't keep up.

--


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

Move your ass, and your mind will follow.

--


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

LCdaveH said:


> Move your ass, and your mind will follow.
> 
> --


Or vice versa.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

"Bicycle, fast enough to get to the forest, slow enough to see the trees"


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

My friend's dad after we'd crash our bikes when we were kids:

"It'll stop hurting when the pain goes away"


----------



## idahodirt (May 6, 2010)

From my dirt biking days, "Don't brake, steer"


----------



## MuddyWheels (Mar 17, 2007)

"See the tree, Be the tree"...
Look at the tree, and you'll hit it. Look at the line you want to ride.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

"You're grumpy, you need to go for a ride" --My wife.


----------



## dope pedaler (Apr 25, 2014)

Strava coming through!


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

"Because it's mountain biking, not spinning classes at Spa Lady!"

- A friend many years ago explaining to coworkers why we often came to work on Monday morning with cuts and scrapes.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*"Medicare doesn 't cover stupid ...."*

So says my wife, TurboB, as I head out the door to ride/ski/surf.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

best electrolyte quote of all...


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

God hates a coward


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

the older i get the better i was


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

If you're in control, you're going too slow.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

My wife to our 7 yr old daughter... 

"What was your favorite part of the ride?"

She says:
"When we went down the bumpies" 

This was 2mi of DH over golf ball to baby head sized rocks.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

From the 1979 video of Repack race:

"Klunking is dusty in the summer, and muddy in the winter."

"Klunking is like skiing, except when you fall down you don't get snow in your boots."


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

"Holy S-S-H-H-H-1-1-1-1-T-T-T-T-T-!-!-!-!-!-!"

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Dad's quote. (when things go to sht they go to sht in a hurry)


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

Charles De Mar: [giving skiing instructions] Go that way, really fast. If something gets in your way, turn.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

"This is the last climb". -by me, telling some friends mid way on a tough death march of a ride. I'd basically forgotten the trail since it'd been awhile. It was NOT the last climb. Not even close.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

Sex is better with a mountain biker, so shut up, sit down, and enjoy the ride!


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Duckman said:


> "This is the last climb". -by me, telling some friends mid way on a tough death march of a ride. I'd basically forgotten the trail since it'd been awhile. It was NOT the last climb. Not even close.


I've pulled that one on my wife a few times....She was not amused.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

"Look where you want to go. Don't look where you don't want to go." - Wayne Richards, LBS owner circa 1994.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

...


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

It's in my sig.


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

"Singletrack should never be straight." - Anonymous

...and my Sig...


----------



## wncbiker (Jan 20, 2004)

"This is the last climb" is something I've learned that is not appreciated by anyone. Especially, when you follow it with " Oh, I forgot about this climb" as you start up the next climb


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

_The dope tests came back. They found traces of Viagra. It helps me ride long and hard, and I don't need a kickstand._

Robin Williams, start of the 2002 San Francisco Grand Prix


----------



## YetiBear (Dec 2, 2004)

I'd rather be riding my bike and thinking about God than sitting in church and thinking about riding my bike.


----------



## OddTrickStar (Aug 22, 2014)

Didn't sound right without the story behind it.


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

"start the ride as fast as you can and gradually increase your speed"


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

The camera takes 2 ft off the drop, 25 degrees off the angle, and 10 mph off the speed, but adds 10 lbs to the rider.


----------



## The Tedinator (Sep 4, 2012)

From a sig line I remember seeing years ago on a biking forum:

"The need to ride makes heroin addiction look like a mild craving for salt."


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

"It doesn't get any easier, you just go faster"
- Greg LeMond


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Pulled the trigger...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

One of my old riding buddies to me (circa 1994), "You know, for less than $500 you could shave almost three pounds off your mountain bike." Me to him, "You know, if you cut back on the donuts you could loose more than your bike weighs for nothing."

Nothing makes less sense than one Clyde telling another how to weight weenie their bike. Pretty pointless.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

To my riding companion when he regained consciousness after a fall that also resulted in 33 stitches to his head (he had a helmet on):

"If I have to rip up a jersey to stop that bleeding, it's going to be yours."


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> My friend's dad after we'd crash our bikes when we were kids: "It'll stop hurting when the pain goes away"


Yup, and, "You'll feel better when it stops hurting!".


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

"You need to go faster" - said Dad after he took a shortcut back home when I was whipping him road riding and I pulled in 10 minutes after he did.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

_This thing will get me out of those ruts, right ?_


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

"Hit it harder than you think you can get away with and rely on your talent to get you through."


Warning: This only works for pro level riders though, I've tried it and I just crash my brains out


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

People who only ride MTB have no legs, people who only ride Road bikes have no soul.

Go ride out the hate- My wife


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Falling doesn't hurt, It's the landing.



When in doubt, stay off the brakes and let it roll.


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

That's not rain... its just high humidity.

Its not good to go out in the rain... but it's okay to get caught in the rain.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

"Well, if it isn't Goldilocks!" Technician at lbs, when I took my steed in for a service...

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

I need to stop so I can take a picture.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Henri Desgrange, 1902:

"J'ai toujours l'impression que la polymultiplication, c'est bon après quarante-cinq ans. N'est ce pas préférable de triompher à la force du mollet plutôt que par l'artifice d'un dérailleur ? Nous nous ramollissons... Quant à moi, donnez-moi un pignon fixe !"


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

burn fat not oil, ride a bike to work ...

widening highways due to increasing traffic congestion is like loosening your belt to cure obesity ...


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

You can't change just capitalization when you edit. Not my bicycle quote. 


HTFU


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

1) How far is the climb?

"We are close, just 2 turns,. A left then a right"

2) Inviting a new friend for mountain biking,

"Let's have an easy ride, just a little up and down the hill"

3) My singlespeed motto,

"When the trails gets tougher, just stand up and deliver"


----------



## jglenn6 (May 8, 2014)

~Immediately after a crash~

"Should've worn the gopro!" or "Did you get that on camera?!"

~Random quotes I've heard at a few of the local bike shops~

"Those who can't, ride road."
"Find your trail."
"Do a wheelie!"


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

"If your not bleeding at least a little bit you didn't ride fast enough..." quote, Doug"Pappy" Long.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

Ouch


----------



## Bergrin (Jul 16, 2014)

A buddy of mine after regaining consciousness after being knocked out for a little less than a minute. 

"Do you know where you are, do you know who you are?"

"I'm, I'm Batman!"


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

" Take your skirt off and let it buck!"


----------



## COPro (Nov 1, 2014)

“You’ve got suspension… and pegs… Ever take it off any sweet jumps?”
Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

Momentum is your friend - until it isn't.

.,.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

It's the hardest ride I've ever done! Riding companion (I cleaned the lot!)


----------

